# [MIL] 95th SFS honor police, fallen heroes - Edwards Air Force Base



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.edwards.af.mil/news/story.asp%3Fid%3D123099230&cid=1214484120&ei=C6EzSOOBB4ru8ASYwLDcAQ&usg=AFrqEzffinjGaCTI8MrFCV506k8ucGQq9Q">95th SFS honor police, fallen heroes</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Edwards Air Force Base, CA -</font> <nobr>6 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The displays included weapons and Humvees as well as demonstrations from the <b>military working</b> dogs here. "These events during the week really meant a lot to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

